
Amazon Spends More on Advertising Than Wal-Mart,Target,Best Buy and More Combined - endswapper
https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/06/15/amazon-spends-more-on-marketing-than-wal-mart-targ.aspx
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

